# Changing M/ H



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

THINGING OF BUYING AUTOTRAIL 632 SE APACHE ANY THOUGHTS. REGARDS BLACKIE :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My thoughts are that you are shouting.....but the MH is a good one


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

May not be of much use but...
We have owned an autotrail Cheyenne 632 Se (Fixed bed).for just over 4 years. 2005 model so the scuttle and clutch judder does not apply.
Not done 15 k miles yet but achieve 22 - 24 mpg.
Performance is satisfactory.
Servicing costs reasonable at non franchised garage.
The only problem that i can warn you about is the poor rear end fibreglass panel. Several cracks have appeared in the gel coating. Around the areas that are unusual, ie where the bodywork shape changes around the light cluster and even around the side light markers up top.
These are easily sorted with Gelcoat Filler. Its a good job Lamplas do not manufacture boats.
We purchased in 2006 with the intention of never having to downsize and lose thousands of pounds.
I have a tow bar fitted but only tow a motorcycle to track days.

Mallory this sunday.

If you require any further info do not hesitate to pm me,

dave p

Would we change for another No
are we happy with our purchase even though the depreciation is steep Yes


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*632 se autotrail*

THANKS DAVE,WOULD THERE BE MUCH DIFFERENCE IN YOURS AND NEW ONE LAYOUT ETC.WE ARE HOPING THIS WILL BE OUR LAST ONE,THATS WHY WE WANT TO GET IT RIGHT.WE ARE SHOPPING AROUND DEALERS AT MINUTE. REGARDS JOHN


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You're still shouting! Turn the CAPS LOCK off please!!!


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

TED WHATS YOUR PROBLEM.I AM ASKING NOT SHOUTING. JB


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

He wants you to type in lower case rather than in UPPERCASE.

It seems to be a widespread convention that you dont use UPPERCASE for messages.

It is also easier to read.


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

anything to keep him happy.it sad to i suppose. blackie


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

If you are buying secondhand check out the roof for stress factures, see my previous thread in auto trail section, if buying new beware roof only covered under warranty for 1 year


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

blacksville said:


> THINGING OF BUYING AUTOTRAIL 632 SE APACHE ANY THOUGHTS. REGARDS BLACKIE :lol:


Blackie,what year Autotrail are you thinking of getting ?


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

was a new one mate blackie


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

hanks steve and old monkey for advise.i have not ordered yet.best date for delivery is june john


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Mother in law has one. I love her layout, the cheyenne though. She has had some probs though. Door, panel etc. Too young yet for stress fractures etc

regards 

Karen


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

What do you mean to young? I found mine first after 15 months


----------

